# Canadian sources of Cypripedium



## ellisonj132 (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone know Canadian sources for Cypripedium species. I am looking for C. tibeticum and Kentuckiense. I know Fraser Thimble sells just looking for others


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 4, 2011)

Shawn Hillis @ Garden Slippers here in Calgary. He's a great guy and has lots of different slippers.

http://www.gardenslippers.net/


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 4, 2011)

Planteck

http://www.planteck.com/en/about_us.php


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2011)

I think those are the only two for the species you are looking for. There used to be Ya Li's Hardy Orchids, but can't find a link anymore. Planteck Biotechnologies used to have a wide variety, but doesn't seem to have much anymore. We need more people in Canada selling Cyps!!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2011)

I just found this: http://www.orchideesdeyali.com/orchideesdeyali_005.htm It's in French, and I don't see any price listing for the Cyps.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.chebucto.ns.ca/recreation/orchidcongress/vendors.html#ON
There are several on the COC website.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 4, 2011)

There is also Fraser's Thimble Farms in BC. I remember seeing tibeticum in their 2009 catalog.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot about A Bloom'n Addiction. Haven't ordered from them, but seem to be good. A home-based business. None of the others that haven't already been mentioned sell the species that ellisonj132 is asking for.


----------

